# super sunglow boa x ghost ?



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

am i right in thinking that the worst i could do here is to produce salmons double het for anery/albino ie triple het moonglows?

also would it prove impossible to produce snows from the 2nd generation litter, what with all the babies from the first mating being at least hypo then surely breeding these to each other can only produce hypo offspring?, meaning any potential snows must come out as moonglows???

:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## brookestar (Jul 14, 2009)

not totally sure but i believe you would get salmon hey snow and super salmon het snow 50:50 mix


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

paul k said:


> am i right in thinking that the worst i could do here is to produce salmons double het for anery/albino ie triple het moonglows?
> 
> also would it prove impossible to produce snows from the 2nd generation litter, what with all the babies from the first mating being at least hypo then surely breeding these to each other can only produce hypo offspring?, meaning any potential snows must come out as moonglows???:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


Right. The worst you could do here is to produce salmons double het for anery/albino ie triple het moonglows. Each baby has a 50% chance of being salmon het albino het anerythristic and a 50% chance of being super salmon het albino het anerythristic. 

It would be difficult but not impossible to produce snows from the second generation. You would first have to pick out a pair of snakes that are salmon het albino het anerythristic. Then each baby has a 1/64 chance of being a snow. You have a better chance of producing snows if you swapped some of the first generation male babies for a snow male.


----------

